# Hammer Head... What went wrong?



## Shark_bite (May 26, 2010)

About 15 miles out of Port Aransas. I thought I had a huge king until we got it close to the boat. It was a Hammer Head Shark. The Shark was about 7 ft and it ran about 300-350 yards several times. I fought it for about 35 minutes before it cut the line. We think it was his tail, the entire rig was gone. Is there anything we could have done to keep him from cutting loose? Also, we were not sure exactly how it was going to go once we got him on the boat but my brother had two gaffs, a lasso and a billy club! We were ready! Any suggestions on how to get him on board next time around?

BTW... We caught him on a ribbon fish, drifting for kings!


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

longer leader?


----------



## TheExxonKid (Dec 28, 2007)

Depends on what kind of leader you were using, majority of sharks caught on the beach are on steel leaders roughtly 10-20 ft long. We use the plastic coated 7x7 stainless steel braided wire for ours...


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

If you are shark fishing then you need to use a at least a 15' leader. I like 7 strand. However the Hammer Head shark is not good for eating so might as well let it get off.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

And the billy club wouldn't have helped y'all out.... Only possible way to put him down (minus a gun) would be lasso and tie off to boat, tail towards bow and drown him. And I don't think a hammerhead is worth it... Heckuva fight though!!!

T-BONE


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

jdusek said:


> If you are shark fishing then you need to use a at least a 15' leader. I like 7 strand. However the Hammer Head shark is not good for eating so might as well let it get off.


 Hammer Head Shark is good for eating you!!!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I don't believe you need that long of a wire leader. I use 4' wire leader and 8' 400lb mono. Use enough leader to cover the length of your shark then add a couple of feet. Their skin is very abrasive and with you line so tight, if he tail whips that line it is all over.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Try doing backflips off the boat during your trip, it will bring you good luck!


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

greenie for the good shark fight! thats god fun!

hahaha epic photo tpool...sorry for the mini highjack.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks iwanashark! I couldn't resist using it!

T-BONE


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Don't take this the wrong way or personally, but I get the idea from your post (maybe I'm wrong) that you're still pretty young, and I just want to throw an older viewpoint at you. I think you will inevitably find that, in the long run, it's a lot more satisfying to get him up beside the boat while idling forward, take some photos with angler leaned out over the side with the thumbs up and big smile, and then carefully cut the leader as close to the head as safely possible and watch him swim away. The sharks for eating if you want to eat one are the smaller blacktip and of course, the mako. I'm not flaming you for your intentions with this particular fish, I just believe that as you get older you start feeling guilty for all the animals you killed when you didn't need to or didn't properly utilize the kill. I know I do anyway. The worst guilt comes from the ones you killed just so you could show off and brag about your accomplishment. Peace.


----------



## Shark_bite (May 26, 2010)

Hey Andy! The back flips were the best!


----------



## Shark_bite (May 26, 2010)

Category5, as someone close to "your age" let me try to give you a lesson in wording things. You obviously knew that was offensive and personal or you wouldn't have to try to excuse yourself first. Therefore, when you are commenting on your experience, please try to keep it as just that. You can drop the age qualifier and go with strictly experience. 

I do not believe in killing what you don't eat. I couldn't agree with you more. I also did some research and found out that most Hammerheads are considered endangered or threatened. So I'm really glad we didn't kill it.

I'm thrilled we got video and pictures but no shark. It was an awesome fight and I had a blast reeling him in and watching him run. But please don't try to insult me on here.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I only thought you were young because you adjusted the font on your post like a middle school girl, together with the lack of experience fishing. I apologize. I should have said: it sounds like you are either pretty young or a non-fishing show tunes lover. I will never try to offend or disrespect you like that again.


----------



## Shark_bite (May 26, 2010)

What are you talking about? You just did! Please don't respond to my posts again. I would not talk to your daughter this way; so please do not disrespect me because I'm a woman. Just because I "adjusted my font" and that was my first big shark? I've been fishing my entire life. Thank you and good bye!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

ok


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Shark_bite said:


> What are you talking about? You just did! Please don't respond to my posts again. I would not talk to your daughter this way; so please do not disrespect me *because I'm a woman*. Just because I "adjusted my font" and that was my first big shark? I've been fishing my entire life. Thank you and good bye!


lol, and everyone is supposed to just know that you're a woman? Somehow I doubt his post had anything to do with you being a woman since nobody knew that anyway. I thought dude made a good post and was not rude at all. I guess a man probably would have taken it differently though...


----------



## Shark_bite (May 26, 2010)

Maybe you didn't read his post then. "like a middle school girl". Obviously, you have "selective reading"! I didn't say anything about being a woman until he did. Lock it up!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Shark_bite said:


> Maybe you didn't read his post then. "like a middle school girl". Obviously, you have "selective reading"! I didn't say anything about being a woman until he did. Lock it up!


Guys will typically call eachother middle school girls to insult one another, I highly doubt he had any idea you were female, other than judging by your reaction to his post of course which is quite a bit different than a man would have reacted.


----------



## Shark_bite (May 26, 2010)

justletmein said:


> Guys will typically call eachother middle school girls to insult one another, I highly doubt he had any idea you were female, other than judging by your reaction to his post of course which is quite a bit different than a man would have reacted.


BS! Don't respond to my post anymore. There was no reason for you to jump in and defend your BF anyway. You guys are absolutely rediculous! And if you click on my name DA you can see my picture! This was a great fish to catch and I had a blast fighting it. Leave your highschool drama at home. This is a fishing post site not twitter! Grow up!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Y'all must be dating. lol
T, don't get too excited about these responses, they actually weren't too hard on you. If you had caught the shark, killed it, and then posted on here, it would have been much worse. Even with legal catches people love to give their negative opinions.
Either way, it was a great fish and it looks like y'all had an awesome trip!


----------



## gravedigger (Sep 19, 2009)

_Also, we were not sure exactly how it was going to go once we got him on the boat but my brother had two gaffs, a lasso and a billy club! We were ready! Any suggestions on how to get him on board next time around?_

The negative response is the effect from your quote above. You sound like a dumb kid ready to kill something just for the sake of killing it. Gives shark fisherman a bad name. Unless you were going to eat it. Which I doubt.

Not saying you are dumb, just saying you sounded like it.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

You didnt use Croaker as your bait. There is still some redemption.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Shark_bite said:


> BS! Don't respond to my post anymore. There was no reason for you to jump in and defend your BF anyway. You guys are absolutely rediculous! And if you click on my name DA you can see my picture! This was a great fish to catch and I had a blast fighting it. Leave your highschool drama at home. This is a fishing post site not twitter! Grow up!


lol I'll respond to whatever I like, this is a discussion forum. Funny how you jump right in and start calling people names because you're unable to take a little advice from someone experienced. Must be that time of the month I guess. Oh and why on earth would we go clicking on people's names? I guess we should do that before every post we make to be sure it's not a female who will overreact to what's posted...


----------



## Shark_bite (May 26, 2010)

justletmein said:


> lol I'll respond to whatever I like, this is a discussion forum. Funny how you jump right in and start calling people names because you're unable to take a little advice from someone experienced. Must be that time of the month I guess.


LMAO!!! You're such a typical "macho macho man".... Any time your "little" ego gets threatened by a woman, you pull the month card? Really? Pathetic! I posted here for advice. I thought it was pretty funny but evidentally some guys get all bent out of shape over nothing. Who's PMSing here you guys or me? (hint, it's not me~ little lady! wink wink!) Some people just don't find humor in anything. Get over it!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Shark_bite said:


> LMAO!!! You're such a typical "macho macho man".... Any time your "little" ego gets threatened by a woman, you pull the month card? Really? Pathetic! *I posted here for advice.* I thought it was pretty funny but evidentally some guys get all bent out of shape over nothing. Who's PMSing here you guys or me? (hint, it's not me~ little lady! wink wink!) Some people just don't find humor in anything. Get over it!


...and then you get all bent out of shape when you get advice you don't like. When you're done crying go back and reread that guy's post and try to consider it with neutral emotions. All I'm trying to say is you overreacted to his post and then get all defensive about being a woman when nobody had a clue that you were one. That part was kinda funny actually. :rotfl:


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Fellas take it easy on her, she's an awesome person and she's new on here. There were over-reactions on both sides.
Go have a cold beer together.

Take the high road!


----------



## Shark_bite (May 26, 2010)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Fellas take it easy on her, she's an awesome person and she's new on here. There were over-reactions on both sides.
> Go have a cold beer together.
> 
> Take the high road!


Thanks A! Let's get Rosco and Butterball together, I'll see if Butterball can help Rosco be more at ease in the water. Hope we can do another pool party soon too!


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

I like mine with extra butter.....popcorn not shark. Anyone else??


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Fellas take it easy on her, she's an awesome person and she's new on here. There were over-reactions on both sides.
> Go have a cold beer together.
> 
> Take the high road!


You're right, I've been moody lately. No harm meant.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

next time use a longer leader to avoid getting cut off by "tail-whip" if you are targeting shark

bring cable cutters and cut the leader as close to the hook as possible for a nice release

if you are more interested in showing what enormous big balls you have, bring a pistol and pop a cap between its eyes... be sure to take lots of pics

jc


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

We catch alot of Blacktips while Tarpon fishing using an 8-10' 200#mono leader with a 16/O circle hook.
Blacktips/spinners in the 50-75 lb range are the best if you desire one to eat.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

jc said:


> next time use a longer leader to avoid getting cut off by "tail-whip" if you are targeting shark
> 
> bring cable cutters and cut the leader as close to the hook as possible for a nice release
> 
> ...


What caliber do you suggest? Is a 40 cal enough?

Congrats on the catch shark_bite!


----------



## Shark_bite (May 26, 2010)

boomgoon said:


> What caliber do you suggest? Is a 40 cal enough?
> 
> Congrats on the catch shark_bite!


Thank you SO much for your advice! I really appreciate it. I have a very light-hearted personality and joke around a lot. I will definitely watch it on here from now on. My friends know me pretty well but I realize that this site is different. Thanks again for you help!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I was going to stay away, but I was thinking about this and it got me thinking. I thought "man...I must have done something here to provoke that response", but then I thought "no I didn't - not even close!". Then I thought about how frustrated you must have been after working on that big hammerhead for 35 minutes, all hot and sweaty, getting really tired but thinking you were close and only needing another 20 minutes, and then POP! He pops off and disappears forever, leaving you empty and broken, no meat in your box (which must be huge if it could have fit that beast inside it!), and to make matters worse your brother was right there and saw the whole thing. I bet he was disgusted! To let you know how sorry I am for my prior insensitivity, I wanted to invite you over, maybe tonight if you want, and then I could show you the proper way to get a big hammerhead all the way in without letting it pop off before you're ready. Then maybe next time you are out with your brother you can stuff your box full of meat like a real pro! Rookie...


----------



## firephil (Jul 11, 2006)

So can I throw "an older viewpoint" at you? Don't be a dumass


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

Category5 said:


> I was going to stay away, but I was thinking about this and it got me thinking. I thought "man...I must have done something here to provoke that response", but then I thought "no I didn't - not even close!". Then I thought about how frustrated you must have been after working on that big hammerhead for 35 minutes, all hot and sweaty, getting really tired but thinking you were close and only needing another 20 minutes, and then POP! He pops off and disappears forever, leaving you empty and broken, no meat in your box (which must be huge if it could have fit that beast inside it!), and to make matters worse your brother was right there and saw the whole thing. I bet he was disgusted! To let you know how sorry I am for my prior insensitivity, I wanted to invite you over, maybe tonight if you want, and then I could show you the proper way to get a big hammerhead all the way in without letting it pop off before you're ready. Then maybe next time you are out with your brother you can stuff your box full of meat like a real pro! Rookie...


So your a pro at having your box stuffed full of meat?


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

MIKE S. said:


> So your a pro at having your box stuffed full of meat?


SIR! DO NOT try to offend or disrespect me on here!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Lay off the sauce, John.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Category5 said:


> I was going to stay away, but I was thinking about this and it got me thinking. I thought "man...I must have done something here to provoke that response", but then I thought "no I didn't - not even close!". Then I thought about how frustrated you must have been after working on that big hammerhead for 35 minutes, all hot and sweaty, getting really tired but thinking you were close and only needing another 20 minutes, and then POP! He pops off and disappears forever, leaving you empty and broken, no meat in your box (which must be huge if it could have fit that beast inside it!), and to make matters worse your brother was right there and saw the whole thing. I bet he was disgusted! To let you know how sorry I am for my prior insensitivity, I wanted to invite you over, maybe tonight if you want, and then I could show you the proper way to get a big hammerhead all the way in without letting it pop off before you're ready. Then maybe next time you are out with your brother you can stuff your box full of meat like a real pro! Rookie...


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

boomgoon said:


> What caliber do you suggest? Is a 40 cal enough?
> 
> Congrats on the catch shark_bite!


Not enough penetration, you're better off going down to a 9mm or up to a 45 (for common calibers).


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

James Howell said:


> Lay off the sauce, John.


An accurate assessment no doubt. You know how my misogyny starts to flare up when I get on that fire water. I suppose, in all seriousness, that I do present without sarcasm my sincere apology to the lady and all others who were offended for being a dick.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Don't mind me...

PROCEED!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

sounds like someone got their monthly gift???????


----------



## stonegforce (May 29, 2010)

*...*

Nice but be careful!


----------



## onyourlimit (Jun 30, 2006)

You just need a longer leader. And use a seven strand type of leader material. Once you get them to the boat you can try using a long handled dehooker to get your hook. Most of the time it won't work but it does sometimes. If you are unsuccessful cut the line as close to the hook as possible. On a side note Hammerheads can be brought on board without poking a bunch of gaff holes in it since they have a big handle on there head. Just get ready for the rodeo ride. 

If your gonna keep it then gaff it, lasso it, shoot it, stab it, drown it or basically do whatever it takes to kill it and bring it on board.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Sugars Pop said:


> Blacktips/spinners in the 50-75 lb range are the best if you desire one to eat.


I sure think the best eaters would be the barely legal keepers a little over 2 ft. Bigger fish=tougher meat, more urea and blood, etc.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

blacktips are excellent from 3'-5.5' if cared for properly, I keep one or two a year... bleed and gut immediately and put on ice, no worries... I honestly don't think you can tell the difference in a 24" blacktip and a 5 footer once it hits the grill...


----------



## Richgoose (Mar 17, 2010)

the OP being a woman or not, i read your original reply post and thought... "what a douche". the fact that you keep on simply validates my thought.

to the OP : thank you for sharing!



Category5 said:


> I was going to stay away, but I was thinking about this and it got me thinking. I thought "man...I must have done something here to provoke that response", but then I thought "no I didn't - not even close!". Then I thought about how frustrated you must have been after working on that big hammerhead for 35 minutes, all hot and sweaty, getting really tired but thinking you were close and only needing another 20 minutes, and then POP! He pops off and disappears forever, leaving you empty and broken, no meat in your box (which must be huge if it could have fit that beast inside it!), and to make matters worse your brother was right there and saw the whole thing. I bet he was disgusted! To let you know how sorry I am for my prior insensitivity, I wanted to invite you over, maybe tonight if you want, and then I could show you the proper way to get a big hammerhead all the way in without letting it pop off before you're ready. Then maybe next time you are out with your brother you can stuff your box full of meat like a real pro! Rookie...


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Richgoose said:


> the OP being a woman or not, i read your original reply post and thought... "what a douche". the fact that you keep on simply validates my thought.
> 
> to the OP : thank you for sharing!


Speak when spoken to BOY...grown folks is talkin'


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Fellas take it easy on her, she's an awesome person and she's new on here. There were over-reactions on both sides.
> Go have a cold beer together.
> 
> Take the high road!


 she's hot also. haha


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

iwanashark said:


> she's hot also. haha


proove it......please?


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)




----------

